# Simulcast Dual Footswitch



## ddavis20341 (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to build a dual footswitch version of the Simulcast to be able to fit it in a 125B enclosure. I know the Duocast was released recently (I have a few on hand and am very excited to build them ?), but I'm trying to do this with the Simulcast board if possible.

I've actually traced parts of the Duocast board to try and figure out how to do it, and which resistors to swap for the gain pots, but I'm still struggling to figure it out (I'm a little bit of a noob when it comes to reading schematics and signal flow). Could anyone give me a walkthrough on how to do this? It seems like it should be a super easy mod. I found a little bit of information here, but a dummy-proof explanation would be great so I can learn and hopefully be able to do stuff like this on my own in the future. 
Thanks!


----------



## ddavis20341 (Jun 15, 2020)

Bump for the new week crowd


----------



## ddavis20341 (Jul 12, 2020)

Well, I ended up figuring it out on my own a couple of weeks ago. If anyone wants this info, message me. I may also post some diagrams here for others.


----------



## untamedfrontier (Jul 22, 2020)

I'd support you posting how to do it here!


----------



## ddavis20341 (Jul 23, 2020)

I'll try and get some drawings up later today! I just checked and saw that the Duocast schematic is now up - that may help me refine my work a little bit.


----------



## ddavis20341 (Jul 28, 2020)

So here's what I believe I did for the wiring for this.



https://imgur.com/a/9ayj3Ok


Basically the 3PDT just switches between the two different pots for the different volume levels, while also changing the position of the toggle that is usually there. In this configuration, you don't get the 'off' position in the middle for the lowest gain setting. The last set of lugs just controls whether the LED is connected to ground to turn it on or off.

On the PCB side of things, I twisted together two wires at both the 1 and 3 pads for the level pot, soldered those to the board, and then ran the wires to lugs 1 and 3 on each of the two different pots

                                      \    / .     \    /
                                        Y    ....       Y
                                         |     .....       |
                                         |    ... .       |
                                       [1]        [3]

(I can't figure out how to get the formatting to not collapse, but the image above shows the same thing)

Using the Simulcast board also require using wire runs to connect the Gain pot if you want everything to be laid out symmetrically.

The high and low gain trim pot is really where I didn't know what I was doing. I don't read circuit diagrams very well, so I'm sure someone more knowledgeable could jump in now that the Duocast schematic is up. For mine, I subbed (Simulcast) r12 for a 1K trim, and then had another 1K trim in series with R8, which doesn't really give you the same result. But at least you should have the footswitch wiring now, and hopefully someone can jump in and illuminate the gain trims! Here's some final build pics below:



https://imgur.com/a/gYemqCW


----------

